# Musical Furries?



## Hydramon (Oct 24, 2008)

So, I just posted a video on YouTube, and it got me thinking, do any of *you *furries play an instrument? If so, what, and for how long? What sort of music do you play? Are you in a band?

Personally, I play piano. I've played for 7 or 8 years, and I enjoy playing Linkin Park songs. I still take lessons, and learn both from sheets and by ear (prefer learning by ear). I am not in a band, but I post my playing on YouTube occasionally (under Hydramon2). My latest one, In Pieces by LP, was posted today, and is already quite popular.

Now it's *your* turn to post.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, i create music. i try not to limit myself to any specific instruments. i dabble in drums, piano, guitar, harmonica, autoharp, dulcimer, and a little bit of the bass.

i have the least experience with the woodwind instruments, and next is brass, and then instruments played with bows.

and i have a band, it's called Sleeves on Sunburns, and i do a lot of guitar playing. i'm not really all that good, though, and i don't know many chords. maybe i know two or three, but i never use them. mostly i fingerpick in my songs.

i'm a big fan of music. it's lots of fun :3


----------



## James Feral (Oct 28, 2008)

100% music right here. Well, I draw too, but nothing in comparison to my music. Play guitar, bass, piano/keys, drums, used to play sax in grades 8 & 9, dropped it in favour of guitar. 

I produce my own music (there's some on my FA), and friends of mine in a local band Black Jacket www.myspace.com/blackjacket00, who I also jam with on a somewhat regular basis. I'm like an unofficial member of them. 

I'm all about Rock, mostly 80's, but pretty much any form, except for like a good portion of todays rock. Also into anything 80's really. There's only a handful of current bands I could listen to; Wolfmother, Tigercity, VHS OR BETA, Black Jacket ofcourse, and the Constantines to name most of them. Some Indie is cool, but Emo and like the metal of today I don't like with the screaming and non-sense. But ya, music is like 100% of my life.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 28, 2008)

Music is an important part of my life, without it I'm fairly certain the world around me would begin to crumble and I'd lose all sense of self awareness..
I play guitar, bass, and sing for my band, as well as my own personal work on the side.
My style is Progressive, with influences from folk, jazz, death metal, viking metal, romantic era, and 80s batcave goth rock music styles.
I am one of the few Primus fans you'll ever know of.
My band is actually going to finally get some stuff recorded this weekend, so if you'd be interested in hearing some bizarre, avant garde metal, let me know.
Also, I'm always looking for collaborators, so if you are at all interested in kicking out the sick jams, give me a shout.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't really create music, unfortunately.  Due to time constraints and a lack of motivation, I don't do much of anything musical, lately.


----------



## Aden (Oct 28, 2008)

Guitar and piano, see sig. I'll record something eventually!


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wrote this poem, soon to be song, Here I Come. Mostly bass and guitar riff in Drop-D tuning and some keyboards.

People hate me, and my mind. 
People fuck me, yeah thats what I like.
Cause it has changed me, what I will become.
The wolf is yiffy, yeah here I come.
People don't know, where I am from.
People don't know, what I will become.
So I will tell you, and by the time I'm done.
I will be yiffy, yeah here I come!
You better run for your life...
I have come to take over the world, you better die quick.
I have come for human souls, you better sell yours now.
I have come to kill you now, I am excited.
Now I'm coming on myself, because I like it yeah!
People love me, man they love to hate.
People rape me, every day.
And that has made me, what I have become.
The wolf is yiffy, yeah here I come.
People don't know, what I have done.
People don't know, what I will become.
Already told you, and by the time I am done.
I will be yiffy, yeah here I come!
You better run away...
I have come to take over the world, you better die quick.
I have come for human souls, you better sell yours now.
I have come to kill you now, I am excited.
Now I'm coming on myself, because I like it yeah!
People excite me, I tell you why.
People dying, it makes me hard.
And that is the way, it was meant to become.
The wolf is yiffy, yeah here I come.
People don't know, how I live.
Cause people don't know, what life is.
I'll fucking tell you, and by the time you die.
I'll still be yiffy, god here I come!
To fuck you all...
I have come to satisfy, my need to fuck you all.
I have come for what I want, I want to fuck the world.
I have come to drown you ou, wolf seed is flowing yeah.
Now I'm coming on myself, cause I like it yeah!

I guess its Furrymetal, idk. The name sounds stupid.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> I wrote this poem, soon to be song, Here I Come. Mostly bass and guitar riff in Drop-D tuning and some keyboards.
> 
> People hate me, and my mind.
> People fuck me, yeah thats what I like.
> ...



Oh god.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 30, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> So, I just posted a video on YouTube, and it got me thinking, do any of *you *furries play an instrument? If so, what, and for how long? What sort of music do you play? Are you in a band?



Hey. I'm guessing you haven't seen that there's an entire section of the forums dedicated to musical topics lol...? 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 30, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Hey. I'm guessing you haven't seen that there's an entire section of the forums dedicated to musical topics lol...?
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=47



Forget about the fact that it's about 98% dead.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 30, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Forget about the fact that it's about 98% dead.



Well, it wouldn't be if people would actually start using it.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 30, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Well, it wouldn't be if people would actually start using it.



That's ironic.  I don't use it because people don't post there. :3


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 30, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> That's ironic.  I don't use it because people don't post there. :3



Well, that's part of the problem, isn't it? Me, I'd rather try to be part of the solution.
Every section of this and every other forum on the internet started with a single post, and grew from there. It didn't happen by people saying "There aren't enough people posting, so I won't either". It's true that the main focus on FA is on visual artwork, and not music, but the only people who can help raise the visibility of music on FA are the people who care about it. You don't have to be one of those people... but when all I'm trying to do is raise awareness of the music forum section, you don't have to work against me by making unnecessary contradictory posts, either.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with you.  Someday, I'll try and revive it with my own posts.  For now, I'd rather try and improve my own music skills before I talk to other people about the subject.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I agree with you.  Someday, I'll try and revive it with my own posts.  For now, I'd rather try and improve my own music skills before I talk to other people about the subject.




Good enough, you're always welcome over there.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

Hell, there's always messenger if you wanted to talk music.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 31, 2008)

I play guitar since highschool..umm i now play wasd make music check it below in that link  there


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 1, 2008)

*posts*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2UyAnERlxIc

Life of Agony is easy, but fun to play


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> So, I just posted a video on YouTube, and it got me thinking, do any of *you *furries play an instrument? If so, what, and for how long? What sort of music do you play? Are you in a band?
> 
> Personally, I play piano. I've played for 7 or 8 years, and I enjoy playing Linkin Park songs. I still take lessons, and learn both from sheets and by ear (prefer learning by ear). I am not in a band, but I post my playing on YouTube occasionally (under Hydramon2). My latest one, In Pieces by LP, was posted today, and is already quite popular.
> 
> Now it's *your* turn to post.


'

I play piano but not by reading music I play by ear and not very well but that would be my instrument of choice


----------



## Cygnus421 (Nov 10, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> I wrote this poem, soon to be song, Here I Come. Mostly bass and guitar riff in Drop-D tuning and some keyboards.
> 
> People hate me, and my mind.
> People fuck me, yeah thats what I like.
> ...



I always wanted to write a song based on furry fandom, dont think its ever going to happen.

I write a lot of stuff in Drop D.  I prefer DADGAD though, that's my all time favorite tuning.

So yeah, i write a lot of Progressive Rock stuff, inspired mainly by dream theater, pain of salvation, pagan's mind, etc...  I never did buy recording equippment, so i don't have any legit recordings, i just have MIDI's.  

My problem is, i got musical ADD, which i guess is a good thing for someone who plans to be a music educator.  I can't play the same instrument all the time.  I'm currently in college as a trombone major, but since i started my student teaching this semester, I've taught myself to play Tuba and Euphonium as well.  I figured i might as well complete the low brass package.  Ive started caring less and less about my performance abilities as a trombone player, and more about my all around ability as a musician.  

In the past I also played trumpet, bass guitar, and a bit of piano as well.  

Long story short, music is my life.  I'd probably kill myself without it.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 11, 2008)

I play drums, guitar, bass, piano, sing, and I can compose like a motherfucker. Like a motherfucker, I can compose. I'm also on the road to learning the trumpet. I play everything from industrial techno to smooth jazz, from noise rock to dream pop. Motherfucker!


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Nov 12, 2008)

I've played piano since I was ten, played acoustic guitar for a couple years and took voice lessons since I was 12. I have also tried some woodwind instruments (like the clarinet, the saxophone, the oboe, the flute and the bassoon) for a short time, yet they were just for a music class I took in college (though I did get the hang of playing them all pretty quickly).


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I used to play acoustic guitar then moved onto electric.
I failed at that, so I started learning the keyboard, and wasn't that bad at it. Didn't have any room for it after I moved though, so I haven't had one for a few years. D=
Gonna get a new one soon though. ^^ I'd like to get a proper piano at some point in the future.


----------



## Mr Hollow (Nov 13, 2008)

I love to create music, Its just an obsession for me...
I like to play Guitar, Bass, Piano, Keyboard, Vocals, Drums, And write lyrics/ compose original songs.

I've been playing guitar for 2 years now, Bass for half a year,  Piano for half a year, Keyboards for half a year, A drummer for 2 weeks, And a vocalist for 6 years.

I'm in a thrash metal band, A power metal band, A gothic melodic death/doom metal band, A solo ambience project, A rock band, And school juniour concert band and guitar ensemble.

So, Yeah I guess I could be classified as musical >_>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 13, 2008)

I play saxophone for like 7 years now


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 13, 2008)

I've played bass for 2 years, drums for a year (though not much), occasionally pick up a guitar and even more rarely try my hand at piano. I'm in a band called Armistice (changed from crossfire due to complications), and we have about four songs written. The singer is the main song writer, but we throw in out own little fills to keep the basic structure. When I'm not playing with the band, I like to try my hand at slappy stuff, though I'm not amazing at it. I also do alternative rock.
I used to do covers on youtube frequently, but then I got a new webcam with a mic, which lags like fuck on the videos, so I need to get a new micless cam and a mic again. You can find me on youtube as HugelyBig.


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to play the piano, and now I'm learning the guitar, with not much success.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 19, 2008)

Clawhammer banjo for about a year now.


----------



## khurynn (Nov 19, 2008)

classical piano for about 17 yrs.


----------



## stray wolfy (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been playing guitar (electric and acoustic) now for 5 years?
Electric Bass for 3-4 years
I'm gonna play stand-up bass in a college orchestra
I was in an orchestra for 7 years playing violin (and now I give private lessons)

I was in this punk band for like a month playing bass until I quit
my friend and I were going to start a Metal band (but it never happened, we couldn't find people)
and I have a music myspace with some ambient songs up there
http://www.myspace.com/valhallatonight


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 21, 2008)

lol what don't I play?

-trombone for 6 years
-baritone for 2 years
-guitar for 4 years
-piano for 1 year
-drums for 5 years
-tuba for 2 years
-trumpet for 2 years

The only band I am in is my high school marching, jazz, and concert bands =)

glad to see there are other musical furries =)


----------



## bozzles (Nov 24, 2008)

I've taken piano lessons on and off since I was like 5. 

Played guitar for five years, though in those five years, I've managed to remain (relatively) bad at it.

Played French horn in middle school and freshman year of high school. Was ok.

I know waaay more about theory than what is required to write my own stuff.

My friend (child prodigy composer, can't play any instruments particularly well, though) and I write stuff together occasionally (we're both in Music Theory II together). We also have a large library of at least semi-musical stuff we recorded.

I'm also sort of like a self-taught audio producer in some ways.


----------



## LoC (Nov 26, 2008)

I've played the guitar for just over a year seriously and the trumpet for about 11 years. Really working hard at the guitar, planning to join a band next year.

(I'm also interest in learning saxophone and drums later on.)


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 26, 2008)

guitar for 10 years, drums for 2 years


----------



## Tails Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm a vocalist, and sometimes I play guitar. I've been singing for a good year now, and guitar since June. I play rock music on both ends... I'm yet to be in a band, though that will change within the next couple years or so though


----------



## Cooon (Nov 29, 2008)

I have given my life to music. I play Jazz and Rock on the drums and vibraphone (i'm almost sure you will google that right after reading this post) . i really don't know how long i've been playing...it just isn't something i need to pay attention to.


----------



## Volray (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to play the alto saxophone for nine years, but stopped when I got to college.

Just lost interest.


----------



## xiath (Nov 30, 2008)

I mainly play the fiddle (aka the violin) and have been playing for 2 years this month.  I play from a range of waltzes to Celtic. and I am not in a band.  i have been to the state fiddle comp. and managed to get 6th in my division (the person who won in my division [i believe it is the ages from 13-18] also won the state... for the second year in a row.) and was only 6 points (and I had like 890 points too) from making fifth in my division, which would have put me up to the semi finals I believe.  better luck next time I guess.

I also just found my Irish whistle and am having fun screwing around with it by playing things like Irish washerwomen and the titanic song (I forgot the name again...) 

I like to sit down at a piano whenever I can and play what I know on say the violin.  the problem is that I don't have a piano and the two houses I go to that have a piano ,they are out of tune >.< .

I also have a bowed Psaltery which is an odd stringed instrument but has a nice resonant sound. 

I have a guitar and accordion, but they just gather dust anymore...

I have wanted to play the drums my whole life, but still to this day am not allowed to get one (and we have no room now...) and I want to get an electric instrument of some sort.  Ether an electric guitar (most likely a Jackson), a bass, or, and electric 5 string violin.  I have the money (or will shortly) for any of the above (including drums), but I don't like parting with my money unless I know 100% its what I want.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Played violin in fourth grade. xD Played guitar now for a year in December. I consider myself decent for only a year's worth of playing.

Into metal, mostly power metal, but I like death and heavy metal on occasion. I actually like Celtic songs, so, yeah. That's about it.


----------

